# Fish Time Pensacola Florida Redfish



## Capt Scotty (Nov 18, 2015)

Went out Monday and caught 15+ Pumpkin Redfish in Pensacola Bay. 

Every Nov. and Dec. they migrate by the 1000's into the bay to spawn.

It was a great day with many double, triple and even a quad hook ups. 

After the guys got tired of catching the Redfish we went after some Sheepsheads for dinner.

Here is a video. Have a great day and tight lines.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XLcmgBwlORc

Capt Scotty Gerdine
Fish Time Fishing Charters


----------



## KLBTJTALLY1 (Nov 19, 2015)

Awesome catch!


----------



## The Kellogg Kid (Nov 23, 2015)

*Nice Catch*

Wow, nice catch Captain.
Wondered if you'd share a little info.
Heading down there in a week or two and Redfish and Sheepshead are two of my favorite species to target.
What were the Reds eating and where did you get it? (if its not a secret)
What type of structure were the Sheepies on? I usually use live shrimp (around bridges) but sometimes the bait shops down there are hit or miss.
I live up here in Atlanta so I won't have a bunch of time for trial and error when I'm down there so any info would be greatly appreciated. I fish Lake Allatoona quite a bit so maybe I can return the favor if you ever want to fish up this way.
If you are a guide I would understand if you can't answer these questions.
Thank You


----------



## Capt Scotty (Nov 26, 2015)

The Bull Redfish are really easy this time of the year.  I look for the birds diving on the bait and you will see the redfish feeding on top.   Sometimes it will just be bait but keep looking for other birds.  You will know when you are on the redfish they will crush the top. 

I use a 5000 to 6000 series reel with a medium to heavy action rod.   Use 15lb to 20 lb main line and 40lb fluorocarbon leader with a Spro 1 1/2 to 2 oz Bucktail Jig head.  You can use lighter like a 3000 to 4000 but it is gonna take a while to catch them.  I even see guys using fly line out there.

Sheepshead are along the bridges and I use live shrimp on a Carolina rig with 1 to 2 oz egg weight about 18 inches of fluorocarbon leader 15 to 20lb. 1o to 2o circle hook.  On a 3000 to 4000 series light to medium action rod.  10 to 12lb main line. Some days they are on and others day they don't bite.  I have noticed the east and north east wind seems to be the best and the in mornings to about 11 and after they stop biting.


----------



## The Kellogg Kid (Nov 26, 2015)

*Thank You*

Great info Captain. Very generous of you.
 Thank you


----------



## Geffellz18 (Dec 20, 2015)

First, Welcome to the forum Capt!

Wow! Now that looks like a good time. Might have to call you up when I come home and see if you have any availability! Thanks for sharing.

And yes, very generous of you on the tips.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 20, 2015)

Haven't done that in years.  They do the same thing at St. Joe Bay.  Awesome sight to see 100's of redfish crashing bait.


----------



## hyprlt900 (Dec 20, 2015)

Nice catch


----------

